# Deebos improvised electronic perimeter alarm



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

So, since the photo catcher only seems to worrk on the top picture in my gallery, this will be a long series. 
These alarms are at dollar tree.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I get rid of the door magnet. Next, carefully find how the batteries line up. 
I slice a slot, through the battery cover, just big enough to insert a peice of plastic through the cover, seperating any of the battery connections.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Can't get it load the next picture. I'm trying.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Sharpie died, but just throw some paint or color on it, so it doesn't stick out, and ziptie to a tree or gate, and you got an early warning. For one dollar. Plus, you could put one the designed way, on top of the fridge, if you have a sneeky little boy like mine.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

That works fine...for indoor use. If I had a little money and time, I think I could design an alarm using one of those $2.99 laser pointers, an integrated circuit or two, a heavy transistor, some batteries, and a speaker.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Cool post deebo. Another cheapo perimeter alarm is mouse traps. Set them up with light sticks and or cap gun rings with a trip wire.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I like the light stick idea. The cap gun ring could easily get missed in winter.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

You know, alarm panels are not terribly expensive, and most will run on a standard 12v 8ah battery. If you can keep a motorcycle battery charged then it would work in an EOW situation. If you dont like running cable you can get wireless points that run for a couple years on cr123 batteries. Check ebay for used panels..


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

My favorite.
View attachment 7293


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Deebo said:


> So, since the photo catcher only seems to worrk on the top picture in my gallery, this will be a long series.
> These alarms are at dollar tree.
> View attachment 7287
> View attachment 7287


Good idea Deebo, we use these as back-up to the house alarm system and to alert us if the kids go out without our knowledge.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Deebs, I like the way you think!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

This would be good cheap bear alarm in deep back country camping!!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

What do you fine people think, if Deebo was to sell an alcohol stove, a shooter bottle, and a rigged up motion alarm, combo pack for? Pricewise? I know from shipping jerky, the small box is around seven dollars to ship?
Dumb idea? Or marketable?
Yes, I know I showed all how to make it.


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

An awesome idea Deebo. I'll have to pick up a few to add to my homemade claymore deterrents. ::rambo::


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

You may get more utility out of a wireless gate sensor. They wait for you to trip a beam, then send a chirp back to the base station. With those units you have, you have to use the magnets attached to trigger them, and they go off right away...alerting the world to your presence. Thats when all the zombies flood your house.

The gate sensors run on battery n dont make any sound at the sensor. Here is one, but there many.
Wireless Motion Sensor Detector Door Gate Entry Bell Chime Alert Alarm Doorbell | eBay


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> You may get more utility out of a wireless gate sensor. They wait for you to trip a beam, then send a chirp back to the base station. With those units you have, you have to use the magnets attached to trigger them, and they go off right away...alerting the world to your presence. Thats when all the zombies flood your house.
> 
> The gate sensors run on battery n dont make any sound at the sensor. Here is one, but there many.
> Wireless Motion Sensor Detector Door Gate Entry Bell Chime Alert Alarm Doorbell | eBay


The only gripe I got with wireless alarms is possible range to receiever issues.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Seems like I might need to put an alarm on my threads. Don't know if it's my mood, but I'm sensing a trend of people one upping my stuff. 
I dare the people that said, or you could try this.....I dare you to make a post that will be louder or more effective FOR A DOLLAR.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Deebo you could try hiring someone with a big gun to sit on your porch. Oh wait, $1.00 hmmm I will try your idea.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks for making me smile Auntie.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Deebo,
Great use of the technology! (even better for the price!)


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Post of the day Deebo. Thanks to you we are all thinking outside the box today. This is exactly why I joined this forum. Now put down the pipe and let's talk about your ideas of weather proofing and keeping your price point.

Quick all you one uppers run while I have him distracted.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Secret prepper, that's a great question. 
Weather proofing what thou. 
For long term items, on the "super cheap", you could use charcoal or kitty litter.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

you can also use I/O radios... to send a signal and trip an alarm inside. I just built a ESD (Emergency Shut Down) box..

https://www.freewave.com/Portals/0/Documents/Brochures/IO-online-041013.pdf


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Deebo said:


> Secret prepper, that's a great question.
> Weather proofing what thou.
> For long term items, on the "super cheap", you could use charcoal or kitty litter.


I was thinking one could make a shelter of sorts for the alarm out of an empty soda bottle maby a 2 liter.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh, I was sleepy 
Yes, you could build a "megaphone" out of a water bottle. 
It isn't the loudest alarm, but it's effective. A simple trip wire, and ITS A DOLLAR.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

These are excellent for perimeters!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

That top one has to be manned to be effective and the bottom one... It seems a bit extreme for a kid running through your yard and I am fairly certain it is also illegal to have set up in your yard... pretty sure about that.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Ha. You guys. 
Those directional mines are never on sale at Dollar tree.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Nope! but you can buy a piece of pvc and use some black powder and rocks and nails and build your own... So long as it is legal for you to do so and they are placed and used in such a way as to not be a danger to any living thing other than the tree you are trying to remove. Remember that building and or using explosive devices is likely illegal and a felony - depending on where you live.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks Deebo. Can't talk now. I am on my way to the Dollar Store.


----------



## triaxrob (Sep 8, 2015)

you can also put the alarm unit inside your house and run fishing line tripwire outside to pull the strip out of it, that way the sound would be in where you are not out where they are...


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

I grabbed a box of 12 spent smoke grenade tops from a local guy for 20 bucks. A shotgun primer and some tripwire works pretty well.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I've made simple trip wire thingies out of spring clothespins. Looked kinda like this...









You can use these to trigger a lot of different things. You could hook the free wires to a buzzer or other noise maker, power a small light (either on site or remoted to your house), or hook it to a model rocket igniter to ignite whatever needs igniting... rocket motor, flares, small thermonuclear device (if legal in your area), whateva.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I love the way you guys think, . . . kinda reminds me of me.

I'm slowly but surely fixing up our perimeter, . . . so far got one driveway alarm, . . . two sets of motion activated lights.

Bought a trail camera, . . . even though it is IR on the flash, . . . it is really, REALLY obvious, . . . it'll go back to Menards in a couple days.

I'd like to stay away from the trip light things, . . . prefer electronic motion sensors, . . . but dang they can get expensive.

Anyway, . . . keep the ideas coming.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

